# 2000 Beetle has no heat...???



## Ric-san (Dec 20, 2010)

We are going thru a cold spell here on the Florida panhandle...bought this car for the youngest daughter and it has been a nightmare of fixing all kinds of stuff. Currently, there is no heat coming into the passenger compartment. Fan motor works, but on extended drives, just blows cold air, no heat. A/C work fine. Is there some fuse I must change...had the coolant overflow bottle changed a few months back with the OEM part...thanks for any and all info...oh yea, its a 2.0 auto ... dash instruments went out a fw months back also...maybe a sympathetic symptom...???


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Brrrr.....*

I just went through the same thing last week with our '98 2.0, except I bet it's a bit colder up here in the Chicago area...

First thing, check the coolant level. If it's good, then I'd go with a new thermostat. $25-ish for the parts at the dealer and it took me a couple of hours to replace. You might want to buy a gallon of G-12 coolant from the dealer as well.

Good luck!!!


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

I found G12 at Napa last week.


----------



## Ric-san (Dec 20, 2010)

I need to check my local NAPA. I was just thinking that when the local Navy Base Mechanic changed the coolant reservoir, did he put in G-12...Looked at the invoice I don't think so...So I'm going to first flush out the coolant, then change the thermostat and replace the coolant with the vw proper one...any thoughts/comments...???

Does anyone know if there some special way to flush a Beetle 2.0 engine...??? Thanks

Rick


----------



## litbug (Jan 10, 2004)

I had a similar problem. My coolant was topped off with incompatible coolant and it seemed to leave hard deposits in the cooling system. Some of it must have blocked the heater core. I flushed out the system with a chemical flush about 4 times and all I could get was some warmth with the blower fan on low as the flow through the heater core was still slow. I eventually replaced the heater core and all is great now. Hopefully you can get away with just a flush as changing the heater core is a bit of work. GL.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Check to make sure the coolant overflow bottle hasn't separated... a strip on the rear of it will be sticking up almost like a handle, and it allows air to enter the system, but coolant won't leak out... there's a bulletin out about this, I've changed a few in the past month or so, and it seems to fix the problem.


----------



## Ric-san (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Bandi...its not separated...


----------

